# December 2014 Member Monthly Giveaway Winner - BoatDawg4120



## Jim (Dec 18, 2014)

Oops…Forgot November :LOL2: 

Startes today and end December 25, 2014

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in Novemeber, 2014 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

This months winner will one *TWO* custom painted lure of choice from the picture below. These are brand new custom painted lures that were given to me and I am going to give them away to the monthly winners.

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN and the lure you want. It will go by the order you respond in.*


----------



## ggoldy (Dec 18, 2014)

In


----------



## Keystone (Dec 18, 2014)

*IN.*


Bottom right.


----------



## Moedaddy (Dec 18, 2014)

IN


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 18, 2014)

In


----------



## hfd100 (Dec 18, 2014)

in

middle or top right row


----------



## Steve A W (Dec 18, 2014)

In [-o< 

Top right or bottom left.


----------



## Y_J (Dec 19, 2014)

In

Bottom right or middle left


----------



## BoatDawg4120 (Dec 19, 2014)

IN 

top left


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 19, 2014)

in bottom right


----------



## lswoody (Dec 19, 2014)

IN


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 20, 2014)

In Lower right.


----------



## New River Rat (Dec 22, 2014)

In......top left bottom left


----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2014)

This months winner is BoatDawg4120. Congrats man!


----------



## Moedaddy (Dec 28, 2014)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 28, 2014)

Congrats =D>


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice =D>


----------



## Y_J (Dec 28, 2014)

Congrats boatdawg


----------



## BoatDawg4120 (Dec 29, 2014)

Woot Woot. Thank you Thank you.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 29, 2014)

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## lswoody (Jan 4, 2015)

Way to go!!!!


----------

